# Pelican The Catch 120



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Anybody have dealings with this yak? I was checking it out this past weekend and it seems like a legit yak. Wanted to get some input as I'm on the market for a new yak as I just sold a Field and Stream Talon.
I do like the option of standing and the elevated seat. Seems to get good reviews, but wanted to check with you guys .


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nobody?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like a brand new kayak, dude. As in "Just released".
But my opinion on Pelican kayaks is very, very low. I don't know about this one, but their sit insides are two pieces that are poorly joined together. I've heard stories of guys filling them with water, and then the kayak separating in half when they tried to lift it out of the water to drain it.
Again, I have ZERO exposure to this particular kayak, but as a brand Pelican would be about last on my list for quality.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Pelican yaks are poorly made as Bubbagon stated. I purchased one for my mother, and it leaks at the seam. It is a sit on top. It doesn't leak bad, maybe an ounce or two of water, but none the less, it still leaks. The plastic is also very thin on hers. While I say this, please note, that too have zero experience with the catch 120. I have seen the perception pescador pro, which is similar. That seemed good for the price. I think it has a similar price point. I used to own a regular pescador, and it was a rather nice yak. 
If this was my money, I'd stay away and save up for something of better quality. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks similar to my perception Stryker 11.5. Can't tell you anything about pelican kayaks quality but my perception Stryker seams to be a fairly well built kayak. Got it at dicks for around $500. Came with a rod holder and an anchor trolley. Might be worth checking into. The only negative I could say about my Stryker is it doesn't track very well. Other than that it's a great kayak.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ive owned a lot of yaks in the last 10 years... a Pelican was never one of them... and that was a concious choice.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Basically... in the last several years, there has been a big boom in the " sit on top" angler version of kayaks... Jackson, wilderness systems, field and stream.. Pelican is just joining the game... I wouldnt expect there quality to have improved one bit from their chinsy little sit in versions.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I have decided to pass on this yak as I don't want to throw money out the window on junk. 
Now I'm kind of regretting selling my Field and Stream Talon. Oh well, I have my eye on a few Jackson's.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Jackson...wilderness systems 115.....or the tarpon


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Couple questions, Lunker. What type of water do you fish? And what did you not like about your Talon that made you sell it?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I fish ponds, small lakes, inland Lake Erie.
I didn't care for the tracking of the Talon. My would tend to veer right


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Lunker... Ascend has some very well built kayaks out now, and very affordable too. Ive owned 3 different models of Ascend kayaks.. my favorite was the D12 sit in kayak... my least favorite was the D10T sit on top... ( very unstable), however, the new sit on tops(FS12T) look sweet and very stable!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

What about the Ascend FS128T? Been looking at those on the interweb.....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

The FS128T : I have made like 10 trips to bass pro shops just to look at that kayak because I thought I was going to buy it ... my personal opinion on it , it looks like an awesome fishing kayak and pretty stable ... what I don't like is that it is absolutely HUGE... it looks like a total PIA to load, unload, or drag around .


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

9left....arnt the Ascend Yaks made by Tracker?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Going to save over the winter to drop the cash on Jackson Cuda 12. Sweet sweet ride and great reviews.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

lunker23 said:


> Going to save over the winter to drop the cash on Jackson Cuda 12. Sweet sweet ride and great reviews.


Now you're talkin


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

lunker23 said:


> Going to save over the winter to drop the cash on Jackson Cuda 12. Sweet sweet ride and great reviews.


Now you're talkin


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

lunker23 said:


> Going to save over the winter to drop the cash on Jackson Cuda 12. Sweet sweet ride and great reviews.


Now you're talkin....wise choice.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Lunker... very good choice on the Jackson!!! I own one now, have had it for 2 years and I'll never look back, its just plain a great kayak for anglers. And worth every penny.

Tom513, Im not sure who actually owns or makes Ascend kayaks, never really looked that far into it, they DO make a good product tho , But since the Jackson kayak purchase, nothing compares anymore..


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I almost wanted to buy a Pelican Catch 120 & heard great reviews. Pelican also came up with a new model of the Catch 120.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I ended up with a Vibe Skipjack 90 and love it! There were several reasons for my buying decisions. Fits at an angle in the bed of my truck weighs 46 pounds, it's perfect for small lakes, streams & farm ponds.


----------

